# Which side should I place the uneven link, ulnar or radial?



## CaptainAV (Jan 1, 2022)

Dear WUS friends,
I had some links removed from my bracelet watch, and it was too snug and cutting into my skin. I then had two (one on each side) added back on and now is too loose. I have a small wrist so adding and subtracting a pair of links is a big deal. If I were to subtract only one link, should I subtract it from the ulnar or the radial side of the bracelet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

I always have more links on the 12 o'clock side.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^^

Me too. Seems to balance better, at least for my wrist.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

+1 to the above.

And I was not aware that there would be anatomy questions as part of my membership to this forum.


----------



## CaptainAV (Jan 1, 2022)

Thank you to everyone who replied. Very helpful. Will try it out tonight. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainAV (Jan 1, 2022)

caribiner23 said:


> +1 to the above.
> 
> And I was not aware that there would be anatomy questions as part of my membership to this forum.


Lolol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrono Brewer (Aug 30, 2021)

Whichever puts your clasp in the more comfortable spot.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Agreed. More at 12. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Airsub (Jul 3, 2019)

CaptainAV said:


> Dear WUS friends,
> I had some links removed from my bracelet watch, and it was too snug and cutting into my skin. I then had two (one on each side) added back on and now is too loose. I have a small wrist so adding and subtracting a pair of links is a big deal. If I were to subtract only one link, should I subtract it from the ulnar or the radial side of the bracelet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always check how the buckle will be on your wrist after renoving a link


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sits perfectly on the wrist with clasp centered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CaptainAV (Jan 1, 2022)

Thank you everyone for your help. Much appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainAV (Jan 1, 2022)

Michael Day said:


> Sits perfectly on the wrist with clasp centered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for showing me with a pic. I just made the adjustment and it worked like a charm!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyCouey (Jan 9, 2021)

Centering the clasp as best as possible is key to me ..

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

AndyCouey said:


> Centering the clasp as best as possible is key to me ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Perhaps but this strategy will sit centered on very few wrists as 99.9% of people have an asymmetrical wrist shape. 

Note that there is also the issue that many deployant clasps extend further on the underside. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

